# Can anyone do HPI checks?



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

For a car I'm looking at buying if I PM the reg?


----------



## Pezza4u (Jun 7, 2007)

I guess no one can do a free one for me then so where's the best/cheapest place to buy them from, the ones sent by text any good? Just need to make sure it's never been written off.


----------



## tones61 (Aug 21, 2011)

i text reg to 83600/£3, was ok on my 9k evo,:buffer:


----------

